# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  KS Project Update #9: Update 9: The Micro Color Options, Plastics and Nozzle Update

## Eddie

*Project Update #9: Update 9: The Micro Color Options, Plastics and Nozzle Update*Posted by M3D LLC ♥ Like

The past month has been a quite a ride and we could not have predicted this level of support in our wildest dreams. As we near the end of our Kickstarter campaign there are a few things we wanted to tell you that we thought you would be excited about**:
*Industry Leading Nozzle Precision!*Because we know how important quality is to our backers, we’ve decided to make The Micro come standard with an industry leading 0.35mm nozzle, allowing you to capture tiny details better.  
*Free Shipping on Extra Filaments!**USA Backers:* All backers in the contiguous 50 states will get free shipping on any amount of filaments added to their pledge!
*International Backers:* You will get free shipping for up to 4 extra spools! Adding up to 8 extra spools will add about $5 to $10 to the total shipping cost depending on what country you are in.
*To add extra filaments:* Please go to “Modify my pledge” and modify the dollar amount to add filament spools in multiples of $12. We’ll confirm your filament and color selections at a later time through surveys. Surveys will sent to your email registered with your Kickstarter account.
*The Micro Color Options*In case you didn’t know, The Micro comes in *5 different colors*and you get to choose which one you want for your reward! After the Kickstarter has been complete we will be sending out a survey asking for your color choice, and we’ve even included a special color that we’ve dedicated to you and that allows you to show others your support. We call it Kickstarter Green and we hope that it reminds everyone of how we got our start. Please keep in mind that color accuracy may vary on your screen.

 The Micro Colors are Blue, Black, Silver, Orange, and Kickstarter Green (Exclusive Label).
*Filament colors*After the campaign we will be sending out a survey which will allow you to be able to choose among the following filament materials: PLA or ABS.
PLA is a bio-degradable plastic which is safe for the environment because it can be made from renewable resources such as corn starch. PLA plastic has a faint honey-like odor (if any) and comes in a widest selection of colors.

ABS is a very common plastic used to make everything from carrying cases to toy building blocks. It’s a bit more flexible than PLA plastic and is known for being the better option for engineering parts and higher precision prints. ABS plastic is suggested for use in a well-ventilated area and also comes in a variety of colors.

*No customs duties for most!*For the vast majority of countries, 3D printers are duty-free. In fact, the only countries we see with duties of a few percent are: Several South American countries, Brazil, Morocco, Bangladesh, Nigeria, and South Korea.
Taxes and duties are country specific.  For most/all countries in the European Union, we will collect all VAT ahead of time with shipping so that The Micro will have EU-friendly shipping.  You do not have to add VAT or shipping until near your delivery date.
As each country has their own rules for applying taxes and duties, you can find that information at the link below when you search for “3D Printer”:
http://www.dutycalculator.com/hs-cod...s-restriction/ 
*Example Design for Jewelry*A 3D printer is most amazing when its prints are combined, modified, and enhanced to make impressive everyday items. We have spent some time playing around with The Micro and have created a custom jewelry pendant (shown below).
The process we used is easy and safe, and can be followed by anyone and we wanted to share it with you.

 First we designed the cube shaped pendant in Google Sketchup. This took less than 5 minutes.

 This was then printed in a fine level of detail with white ABS plastic.

 The printout was covered in the same two-part silicone (EasyMold 33710) that we showed in our chocolate update. This took a few minutes to make by hand. Afterwards we filled the mold with a metal that flows like liquid at 144 degrees (62 C). After cooling it was taken out of the mold and a holder was then glued to the back to allow it to sit on any necklace chain.

*After Kickstarter*After Kickstarter ends, The Micro will be available for pre-order on our website (www.theMicro3D.com) at a *post-Kickstarter price of $349 for a limited time*.
As we continue to keep you all up to date with how The Micro is progressing (and any exciting news!) you can always find us onFacebook and Twitter.
Thanks for Backing!
The M3D Team

----------

